# Busted Penn Rod and no warranty!



## Ihunt (Apr 18, 2021)

So some great friends from the Midwest sent me a Penn Tuna Stick for Christmas. Since I had a trip planned the The Keys in March, I was very excited. This is a big fish rod with stainless roller guides. MSRP is about $350.00 A very nice gift that should last a long time right?

First fish, a large sting ray, it breaks right below the second roller. Just snaps. Maiden voyage. 

I contact Penn who ask for pictures and original receipt. I tell them it was a gift and who has a receipt 3-4 months later. No warranty without receipt.

So they tell me they can sell me a new rod at a deep discount. They give me the model number and price. I promptly google the model number and see that their deep discount will save me about $35.00 I sent an email back saying no thanks. They send another email with another model number and deep discount. Look that one up and find it on google for about $5.00 less that what Penns deep discount is.

So, if you have Penn gear and ever actually need to use the warranty, you better have your receipts. Just a friendly PSA for all of you. I’ll be buying different equipment from now on.
Wonder if it would have helped my case had I emailed them pics of all of my penn rod and reels?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 18, 2021)

Man that's no good.  I have a couple of Penn spinning reels and was thinking about another in the 2500 to 3000 size range.  May be doing a little research.  I sure like my quantum


----------



## Limitless (Apr 18, 2021)

If your friends bought the rod with a credit card they could pull up the transaction from their statements.  Many stores include the item number in the charge and it would show on the statement.  If they can find it send that to Penn.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 18, 2021)

Limitless said:


> If your friends bought the rod with a credit card they could pull up the transaction from their statements.  Many stores include the item number in the charge and it would show on the statement.  If they can find it send that to Penn.



Thanks but I reached out and they don’t have the receipt so I’m assuming no credit card.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 18, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Man that's no good.  I have a couple of Penn spinning reels and was thinking about another in the 2500 to 3000 size range.  May be doing a little research.  I sure like my quantum



Yep. I like my Penn gear and the other companies may be the same way but unless you used a credit card very few people will have the receipt


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 18, 2021)

$20.00 says it’s built in China. That’s where most of Penn’s stuff comes from. I bought a couple of Penn Battles (3000 size) and am under impressed at best. I’m gonna stick with Quantum and Shimano.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 18, 2021)

Hate it for you.  If you haven’t already done so, I’d suggest you use that phone to climb up the ladder until you get some satisfaction.


----------



## Richf7 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Hate it for you.  If you haven’t already done so, I’d suggest you use that phone to climb up the ladder until you get some satisfaction.



Exactly. I’d like to think someone in the company understands the good will they can generate by taking care of its customers. You just need to find them.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 18, 2021)

That's unfortunate. I had good service with a couple of Spinfisher V reels that seemed to develop square bearings after about a year. I talked to someone who was in Pennsylvania, I believe, and they repaired them at no cost. Maybe they went downhill more recently.


----------



## seachaser (Apr 18, 2021)

I just contacted shimano about a gift rod that broke and I had no receipt. They told me send it in and they would replace it. When I went to ship it back was going to cost me 65 because it was still over 6 ft long. Contact them again they sent me a prepaid label to help me out. I have 12 shimano reels and have started switching to there rods and I will continue to do so.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 18, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> $20.00 says it’s built in China. That’s where most of Penn’s stuff comes from. I bought a couple of Penn Battles (3000 size) and am under impressed at best. I’m gonna stick with Quantum and Shimano.


Off course it's built in china, the only thing penn makes that isn't made by a Chinese oem is the torque, Z, and certain senators. The rest is stuff anyone can order off AliExpress, which quantum falls under as well with their new owners, hopefully the Cabo reels stay well made.


----------



## zedex (Apr 19, 2021)

That reeks.

 I always had a preference for Penn products and the only times I've had trouble was with the Senator reels-- 9/0 & 16/0. Both stripped with sharks. 

I currently have a number of rods and reels. But the 2 Penn rods are a 50 class Senator rod and a 80 class IFGA International.  They are unbreakable,  I believe.  The International is currently equipped with a 9/0, but I also have a custom built 16/0 with a double wide spool on a thick aluminum frame. 

I will still buy Penn equipment but will also hold receipts a lot longer.  I wish they would stand by your rod


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 19, 2021)

zedex said:


> That reeks.
> 
> I always had a preference for Penn products and the only times I've had trouble was with the Senator reels-- 9/0 & 16/0. Both stripped with sharks.
> 
> ...



The one that broke is either a 50w or 80w. Here is a screenshot of it. No reason at all for it to have broken.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 19, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Hate it for you.  If you haven’t already done so, I’d suggest you use that phone to climb up the ladder until you get some satisfaction.



You’re exactly right. I should but I’m just totally done with them. Calling them will just get me very irritated and probably yelling things that I shouldn’t. I’ll just “talk” with my wallet and now maybe a few of you will also.


----------



## zedex (Apr 19, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> View attachment 1077552
> The one that broke is either a 50w or 80w. Here is a screenshot of it. No reason at all for it to have broken.View attachment 1077552



It should be a very stout, capable rod. And they should stand by their product


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 19, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Off course it's built in china, the only thing penn makes that isn't made by a Chinese oem is the torque, Z, and certain senators. The rest is stuff anyone can order off AliExpress, which quantum falls under as well with their new owners, hopefully the Cabo reels stay well made.


 I’m fully aware that Quantum  and most reels in China. I also know that my Shimano and Quantum reels are much smoother, and last me a lot longer than any of the new Penns I have purchased in the last 10 years or so. I don’t think Quantum makes rods, and I haven’t ever owned a Shimano rod, so I can’t speak for their quality. I imagine there was some kind of defect with the OP’s new rod, and Penn should replace it, receipt or not. While I’m sure Penn won’t be bankrupted by this thread, I am equally sure they will lose some business because of it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 19, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> I’m fully aware that Quantum  and most reels in China. I also know that my Shimano and Quantum reels are much smoother, and last me a lot longer than any of the new Penns I have purchased in the last 10 years or so. I don’t think Quantum makes rods, and I haven’t ever owned a Shimano rod, so I can’t speak for their quality. I imagine there was some kind of defect with the OP’s new rod, and Penn should replace it, receipt or not. While I’m sure Penn won’t be bankrupted by this thread, I am equally sure they will lose some business because of it.


Quantum had been sold to the holding group that owns lew's, that's why I said I hope the cabo stays well made.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 20, 2021)

Since Pure Fishing took over Penn... the customer service & quality of their products has gone below down hill. Sorry for you though.

I have over 20 Penn reels but will not spend another $ with them again.


----------



## mamatried (Apr 20, 2021)

Broke a Penn Battalion 10’ surf rod on a ray. Only had a 1 year warranty which had expired just over 6 months. Guess it knew. Total piece of carp. Really like my penn fathom reel though.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 21, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Quantum had been sold to the holding group that owns lew's, that's why I said I hope the cabo stays well made.



Me too. The Cabo’s and Smokes are my favorite reels.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 22, 2021)

mamatried said:


> Broke a Penn Battalion 10’ surf rod on a ray. Only had a 1 year warranty which had expired just over 6 months. Guess it knew. Total piece of carp. Really like my penn fathom reel though.



Yep. A big ray is a handful but shouldn’t bust big rods.


----------

